# Power/Strength Imbalance



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay, I have really been struggling with my bench for ages. I can one rep 220 in the deadlift, 160 in the squat but I struggle with 100kg on the barbell press. What could the reason be? Obviously I try to keep my training balanced and I have tried lots of stuff to enhance my press, dips, weighted dips, dumbell press. I just seem to hover around 100kg for so long.

Anyone got any ideas, tips?

For information, I am 88kg, 5ft10 and unassisted.

Cheers


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

maybe up your caloric intake try different training methods i found the intermediate 5x5 worked for bringing my lifts up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont worry about bench press its a crap ego boosting exercise , over head pressing squats and deadlifts are what count ..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds similar to me, I squat and pull 220kg but I bench 100kg 

Have benched 140kg before, but tendon pain, laziness and down right just not benching for weeks on end has made it suffer greatly.

Currently what im doing is sticking to 100kg and just increasing reps, once I can do 3x10+ on 100kg ill up the weight.

Its a very basic approach but im hoping it will pay off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

best way to increase bench is start at around 80-85% of 1 rm

85kg do 5 sets x 5 reps for 5 week cycles adding weight each week then start new cycle at higher weight like this ....

week 1 - 85kg 5x5

week 2 - 87.50kg 5x5

3 - 90kg 5x5

4 - 92.50kg 5x5

5 - 95kg 5x5

start next cycle @

87.50kg 5x5

90kg 5x5

then next cycle start @ 90kg 5x5

its all about progression if 2.5kg increments is too much then use 2kg or even 1 kg its all progression if you want strength thats how you need to train thats how i train all my exercises there will be a time when you only have very small increases in weight/strength that is normal and natural seek help on diet or rest or training as one of these will be the issue .


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Uhan's example is pretty cracking to be fair, but my ego just wont let me drop the weight down 

Constant linear progression, allways overloading the muscle aswell each time with heavier and heavier weights, imo = hypertrophy.

When people say there routine has stopped working and need to shock there muscle because they have become acustom to the workout, well I dont believe that ****, how can your body ever get used to a workout if the loads are allways increasing?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get someone to spot you mate, so you can train to failure (plus they can encourage you, insult your mum, whatever works)!

+1 on the Ohp, try doing 60+kg on that!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get someone to spot you mate, so you can train to failure (plus they can encourage you, insult your mum, whatever works)!

+1 on the Ohp, try doing 60+kg on that!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Uhan's example is pretty cracking to be fair, but my ego just wont let me drop the weight down
> 
> Constant linear progression, allways overloading the muscle aswell each time with heavier and heavier weights, imo = hypertrophy.
> 
> When people say there routine has stopped working and need to shock there muscle because they have become acustom to the workout, well I dont believe that ****, how can your body ever get used to a workout if the loads are allways increasing?


mark has it spot on there

my bench press was a pitiful 100kg for 1 about a year ago not too long ago im at 150kg bench all through progression im happy to let my bench stay at 150kg as imo shoulder strength is hugely more important and when people see you pressing overhead there bodyweight they know you mean business and give you instant gym respect where as most tom dicks and harrys bench press 100 kg plus .


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Have a week off or a week on low weight and high reps never going to failure then come back and try again. People underestimate the importance of deload weeks


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Firstly you're not that imbalanced. A 100kg bench isn't bad. You should squat more than youy bench, and deadlift alot more.

Eat more, follow a decent routine. That's the only way to see it go up


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

niall01 said:


> Okay, I have really been struggling with my bench for ages. I can one rep 220 in the deadlift, 160 in the squat but I struggle with 100kg on the barbell press. What could the reason be? Obviously I try to keep my training balanced and I have tried lots of stuff to enhance my press, dips, weighted dips, dumbell press. I just seem to hover around 100kg for so long.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas, tips?
> 
> ...


Unassisted,.............problem solved.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going to take a step back and follow something like Uhan has suggested. I'll post when I get to 105!......


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Uhan's routine is pretty decent, however, 5x5 is a little too much for some people, so if you're finding it tough just do 2x5 and still add the 2.5kg a week.

It works


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Uhan's routine is pretty decent, however, 5x5 is a little too much for some people, so if you're finding it tough just do 2x5 and still add the 2.5kg a week.
> 
> It works


I would say 3x5 as thats what is advocated by mark rippetoe, hes reason behind 3x5 is 4 sets is too much and 2 sets is to little.


----------



## jpmpro (Oct 25, 2009)

Sheiko #27 improved my bench after being in a similar position for a while. Seems alot easier on the joints as well but if you've got any incline towards bodybuilding its probably no what your looking for


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

jpmpro said:


> Sheiko #27 improved my bench after being in a similar position for a while. Seems alot easier on the joints as well but if you've got any incline towards bodybuilding its probably no what your looking for


Layne Norton does sheiko, defiantly has it's place in bbing


----------



## jpmpro (Oct 25, 2009)

sound man. I've no massive interest in BB but you can never know enough training stuff. His sessions must be mammoth to incorporate assistance work


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

jpmpro said:


> Sheiko #27 improved my bench after being in a similar position for a while. Seems alot easier on the joints as well but if you've got any incline towards bodybuilding its probably no what your looking for


Cheers, I'll check it out.


----------

